# Billing Ultrasound



## mmills75 (Mar 24, 2010)

Can you bill for ultrasound on top of the primary anesthesia code?


----------



## sphillips79 (Mar 24, 2010)

I am not that great with Anesthesia, but I do know that mine bill CPT 76942 on top of their primary code


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 30, 2010)

Depends why they're using the US guidance.  Are they doing regional anesthesia and using US for needle placement?  Or is it for post op pain injection needle placement, or for line placement?


----------

